# Hunter Valley Sep 2013 "PIC HEAVY"



## PythonOwner25 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey all.
I flew up to NSW last week for some herping around the Hunter Valley with a few mates. 

After getting off the plane, we went for a poke around some spots in Newcastle. 
First finds were a young Marsh Snake and She-oak Skink. 



Marsh Snake (Hemiaspis signata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Mainland She-oak Skink (Cyclodomorphus michaeli) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

We then headed an hour or so north of Newcastle for some road cruising and spotlighting during the night. 
The night was cool, but still revealed a Pink-tongue Skink, some frogs and a Common Scaly-foot! 



Pink-tongued Skink (Cyclodomorphus gerrardii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Common Scaly-foot (Pygopus lepidopodus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog (Litoria fallax) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Haswell's Froglet (Paracrinia haswelli) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Jervis Bay Tree Frog (Litoria jervisiensis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Dusky Toadlet (Uperoleia fusca) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

The next morning I searched around the property at Cooranbong, where I was staying. This was followed up by a night road cruising and spotlighting through the Watagans.




Three-toad Skink (Saiphos equalis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Eastern Water Dragon (Intellegama lesueurii lesueurii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Northern Stream Frog (Litoria phyllochroa) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Southern Barred Frog (Mixophyes balbus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Blue Mountains Tree Frog (Litoria citropa) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Broad-palmed Frog (Litoria latopalmata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Red-crowned Toadlet (Pseudophryne australis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Stony Creek Frog (Litoria wilcoxi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Peron's Tree Frog (Litoria peroni) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Tyler's Tree Frog (Litoria tyleri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Broad-tailed Gecko (Phyllurus platurus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Robust Velvet Gecko (Nebulifera robusta) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

Monday morning was an early start. We were headed a good few hours north, to the North Eastern NSW Ranges in search of some fascinating and stunning frogs. 
_Litoria daviesae_ and _Philoria sphagnicola _were our targets, and we found them both! As well as other species. 



Sphagnum Frog (Philoria sphagnicola) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Davie's TreeDavies' Tree Frog (Litoria daviesae) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Mountain Stream Frog (Litoria barringtonensis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Yellow-bellied Water Skink (Eulamprus heatwolei) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


Tuesday started to get warmer, so we went back to Newcastle, and spent the day and night searching the surrounds. 


Red-bellied Red-bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Common Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis punctulatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Common Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis punctulatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Golden-crowned Snake (Cacophis squamulosus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Diamond Python (Morelia spilota spilota) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

Wednesday was another early start. We headed inland a few hours through the Hunter Valley in search of _Delma plebeia_. The temps rose above 30, and we knew we we’re in for a good day! 



Two-clawed Worm-skink (Anomalopus leuckartii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Dwyer's Snake (Litoria dwyeri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Red-naped Snake (Furina diadema) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Leaden Delma (Delma plebeia) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Yellow-faced Whip Snake (Demansia psammophis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Giant Barred Frog (Mixophyes iteratus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Great Barred Frog (Mixophyes fasciolatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr



Bleating Tree Frog (Litoria dentata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr







By Stephen (GeckPhotographer) 
So Matt, who's posting this thread decided to come up to my place in the holidays and see some of the reptiles Newcastle has to offer. 
We found a few things right after he got here before spending the night spotlighting around near Newcastle and I photographed a couple of the things we saw there.
Common Scaly-foot Legless Lizardhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864683444/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864683444/]Pygopus lepidopodus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864647044/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864647044/]Pygopus lepidopodus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864611746/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864611746/]Pygopus lepidopodus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864667035/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864667035/]Pygopus lepidopodus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864685253/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864685253/]Pygopus lepidopodus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
Common Ring-tail Possumhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864685253/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9864685253/]Pygopus lepidopodus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
The next day was mainly herping just in my backyard. We saw a bunch of things but I only photographed a Jacky Dragon and a couple of the frogs. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977067844/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977067844/]Amphibolurus muricatus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977089186/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977089186/]Amphibolurus muricatus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977084044/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977084044/]Amphibolurus muricatus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977098584/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977098584/]Amphibolurus muricatus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
Dwarf Tree Froghttp://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931562943/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931562943/]Litoria fallax[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
Eastern Sign Bearing FrogFlickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931410505/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931410505/]Crinia signifera[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
Dusky Toadlethttp://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931367956/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931367956/]Uperoleia fusca[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
On monday my dad had to head up the mountains for work so we tagged along to see some more frogs. 
I tried my hand at some scenery, it was not easy without a tripod. http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931466086/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931466086/]Trickling Stream[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931418436/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931418436/]Trickling Stream[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
Also took some pics of this Fungi which grows only on Beech trees. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931360065/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9931360065/]Honeycomb Puff[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
That night we turned to frogs. 
Davie's are one of the best looking tree frogs. http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940815796/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940815796/]Litoria daviesae[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940918243/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940918243/]Litoria daviesae[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940670535/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940670535/]Litoria daviesae[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940840773/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940840773/]Litoria daviesae[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
We also photographed some Sphagnum Frogs http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940711326/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940711326/]Philoria sphagnicola[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940654876/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940654876/]Philoria sphagnicola[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940747835/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940747835/]Philoria sphagnicola[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940892643/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940892643/]Philoria sphagnicola[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940733826/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9940733826/]Philoria sphagnicola[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
The tuesday we found a Red Belly in my yard and spent a while photographing it,
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972892415/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972892415/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973029506/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973029506/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972897664/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972897664/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972977546/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972977546/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972968704/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972968704/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973128123/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973128123/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973136503/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973136503/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973016445/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973016445/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973016445/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973016445/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973026495/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9973026495/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
Before heading into Newcastle to photograph another Red Belly and Green Tree Snake. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972938025/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972938025/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972927686/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972927686/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972978165/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972978165/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972978165/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9972978165/]Pseudechis porphyriacus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977061903/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977061903/]Dendrelaphis punctulatus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977010906/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977010906/]Dendrelaphis punctulatus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9976972796/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9976972796/]Dendrelaphis punctulatus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
Spotlighting that night wasn't warm but we still saw one snake, a Golden Crowned.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977131113/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977131113/]Cacophis squamulosus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977043736/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977043736/]Cacophis squamulosus[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
And once we got home I photographed this Rocky River Frog. http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9976988624/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9976988624/]Litoria wilcoxii[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
The next day was Matt's last so we headed out the hunter valley. 
We saw a leaden Delmahttp://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977032594/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977032594/]Delma plebeia[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
and Dwyer's snake. http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977025183/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9977025183/]Parasuta dwyeri[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
as well as some other bits and bobs I didn't photograph. 
Then we headed home and I photographed this Yellow Faced Whip Snake.http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9990634656/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9990634656/]Demansia psammophis[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9990611916/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9990611916/]Demansia psammophis[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9990657283/]

[/url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/9990657283/]Demansia psammophis[/url] by http://www.flickr.com/people/stephenmahony/]Stephen Mahony[/url], on Flickr
The next day Matt had to head home, bringing an end to an all right herping trip.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 29, 2013)

Unbelievable images there mate, awesome shot of the pink-tongued skink, and that red-bellie I just wanna take it home hahah


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 30, 2013)

Excellent shots guys and Thank you for sharing


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your photos, I really love that RBB but all nice animals and good photography.


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow. Amazing guys!


----------



## outbackstorm (Sep 30, 2013)

Hehe I had to chuckle at "Litoria dwyeri" lol

Amazing photography guys! Just purely amazing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Sep 30, 2013)

outbackstorm said:


> Hehe I had to chuckle at "Litoria dwyeri" lol
> 
> Amazing photography guys! Just purely amazing! Keep up the good work!


 Hahaha thanks mate, I'd seen too many Litoria on this trip! Better change that, the snake might get offended!


----------



## Amelia (Oct 1, 2013)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zipidee (Oct 2, 2013)

Beautiful images


----------



## reptilezac (Oct 2, 2013)

i live in newcastle why cant i find these lol -_- awesome shots mat


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 2, 2013)

Brilliant photography ...


----------



## NicG (Oct 3, 2013)

Fan of (both of) your work!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 9, 2013)

NicG said:


> Fan of (both of) your work!


 Thanks!


----------



## Wama.CP (Oct 10, 2013)

Helluva trip....Thanks for sharing


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wama.CP said:


> Helluva trip....Thanks for sharing


 Cheers mate, It was a pretty good trip!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 19, 2013)

Stunning work!!!!


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, you and your mates did so well. That is an impressive set of photos from such a short visit. You really came up with some excellent finds, especially the frogs. Very nice! 

Regards,
David


----------



## mungus (Oct 20, 2013)

That diamond and red belly are awesome !!
Great photo's !


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 22, 2013)

moloch05 said:


> Wow, you and your mates did so well. That is an impressive set of photos from such a short visit. You really came up with some excellent finds, especially the frogs. Very nice!
> 
> Regards,
> David



Thanks David! It was an awesome few days. Determination and long hours searching definatley pay off!


----------



## Gusbus (Nov 10, 2013)

where about in the hunter


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Nov 11, 2013)

Gusbus said:


> where about in the hunter



Everywhere


----------



## danny81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Next time you come up Matt make sure we have better weather and we will find you a few other species


----------



## matthew.21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Simply great


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Nov 19, 2013)

danny81 said:


> Next time you come up Matt make sure we have better weather and we will find you a few other species


For sure Dan!


----------

